# Sticky  How To Post Pictures



## Splittine

Try these steps to post photos from your computer:

1. Click *Post Reply* or *Edit *post
2. Click *Go Advanced*
3. Scroll down to *Additional Options*
4. Click *Manage Attachments*
5. A new window opens up. Click *Browse*
6. Select photo. Click *Open*
7. Click* Upload* and close window
8. Click *Submit Reply* 

If the photos still do not load, resize the with your photo editor.

Go to wherever you are storing your photos and right click on the desired photo and then click on *Resize*. Just follow the cues. Once the photo is resized, go to step 1 above. 
__________________


----------



## MissKristy

Hey you need to look over the forum and make sure you didnt forget to post "how to post a pic" some where.Im sure everyone needs help with it


----------



## a

why did he make it so freakin hard?
try adding pics to an existing post......good luck


----------



## fishn4fun

Just wanted to add you can use a free photobucket app on your iPhone and other smartphones I'm sure and post straight from your phone to the forum without having to transfer to you pc using the above method after you copy and paste your photobucket link


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA

*ol biggin*


----------



## MyTimeToPlay!

*Good Reds! June 2*

A couple of beautful Reds. One is 10+ and the other a few lbs shy. Our fish finder was full almost top to bottom (approx 85 ft) at times but we didn't limit out. Not sure why not. Regardless, had a awesome day on the water!!


----------



## gallag8r

*Sunday Snapper Trip on the Double Trouble*

Had a great day fishing on sunday aboard the Double Trouble






















.Quick limit of snapper and a good time had by all.Thanks David and Lane for another great trip!!


----------



## MyTimeToPlay!

Those are quit bigger than mine. Great catch! How far out where you? I'm going back out this weekend!


----------



## IrishBlessing

*Sailboat Trolling*

Well we went to the Oriskany and back. No sailing just motoring with the 2 cyl Yanmar. Total fuel spent: 6 gallons We trolled between 5-8 kts. We did get a Wahoo strike but he bit the 130lb leader off. I didn't think we would get a Wahoo strike 10 miles out but he jumped completely out of the water. I did get my first chicken dolphin. I can't wait for dinner tonight...probably grilled. We never did see any blue water. Most were caught with the red and white weighted bomber lures with a king rig. Thanks for all of you that helped with the pointers.


----------



## MyTimeToPlay!

*Smoker King!*

My sons first King and it was a smoker!! Caught this guy around noon on Thursday on a stretch +30. He had a lot of fun and excitement landing him!


----------



## PHARMER

http://i1335.photobucket.com/albums/w678/lightseyk/IMG_20130811_180525_547_zpsbf55a255.jpg


----------



## Tipsy Tuna

Splittine said:


> Try these steps to post photos from your computer:
> 
> 1. Click *Post Reply* or *Edit *post
> 2. Click *Go Advanced*
> 3. Scroll down to *Additional Options*
> 4. Click *Manage Attachments*
> 5. A new window opens up. Click *Browse*
> 6. Select photo. Click *Open*
> 7. Click* Upload* and close window
> 8. Click *Submit Reply*
> 
> If the photos still do not load, resize the with your photo editor.
> 
> Go to wherever you are storing your photos and right click on the desired photo and then click on *Resize*. Just follow the cues. Once the photo is resized, go to step 1 above.
> __________________


New to the site as of today....just registered. Trying to figure how create a post in the offshore section, but cannot seem to locate a handle to get started. Tips appreciated

Tipsy Tuna


----------



## CARMA

*First Cobia! 5/8*

Caught my first Cobia on 5/8 out Destin Pass fishing for AJ at AJ Bimini. Trolled on the way out no hook ups, rigged for deep drops at some public spots 7-8 miles out, nothing, worked our way to AJ Bimini for a quick drift of some Carolina rigged blue runners, before trolling the beach back.

Hooked up on last rod in the water. Nice 30 min. battle that almost spooled me on an undersized reel. Wife thought it was a shark!

Went from the water to the grill in about 2 hours!


----------



## NoCatch

*"A" Team enjoys Trigger and AJs - 6mar*

Capt. Ed says go E and off we went to a long lost Trigger hole - nabbed our limit after rejecting a ton of 1/4" shorts and off to the AJs where they kept on coming, but had our box full, along with 3 in the body bag. Stopped on the way in for Mingo and picked up about 12 - BEAUTIFUL DAY!


----------



## leroybama

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShurKetch

a said:


> why did he make it so freakin hard?
> try adding pics to an existing post......good luck


I'm still having trouble and have posted pics in the past since 2007. Can't seem to grasp the new method.


----------



## BananaTom

ShurKetch said:


> I'm still having trouble and have posted pics in the past since 2007. Can't seem to grasp the new method.


Drag and Drop works well for me, but I use multiple monitors.


----------



## BananaTom

ShurKetch said:


> I'm still having trouble and have posted pics in the past since 2007. Can't seem to grasp the new method.


Click this link, and look for How to Post Photos:









FAQ







www.pensacolafishingforum.com


----------

